
Phone-addicted teens aren’t as happy as those who play sports and hang out IRL - ALee
https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/23/phone-addicted-teens-arent-as-happy-as-those-who-play-sports-and-hang-out-irl-new-study-suggests/
======
smb111
It is well documented that exercise is good for well being and happiness. So
if teens are shunning exercise in favour of digital media, it's not surprising
they are becoming more depressed.

